# Miscanthus for forage



## stanleykind (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know about Miscanthus for cattle feed? Is there enough nutrients in it. I'm from Oklahoma and just saw it on TV. I know it is a biofuel but what about bailing it for cattle feed?


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are a couple articles to check out. I recall a presentation at a bio-energy conference on this subject and it was stated to be of very low feed value, not to mention expensive to raise. It has no seed, and must be planted through separating root stock. Has a good yield and keeps coming up as the best of the bio-crop grasses. The links talk more bio, but one compares feed value to corn stover and a few touch on poor feed value. Hope it helps.

http://www.livestocktrail.illinois.edu/uploads/dairynet/papers/Feed%20Value%20Murphy.pdf

http://www.bioeconomyconference.org/Documents/Kurt-Thelen-MSU.pdf

Miscanthus for Biofuel Production - eXtension

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/pdf/0541.pdf


----------

